# FlexAll Splints



## seanm028 (Sep 27, 2007)

I just ordered a basic BLS jump kit which included a Flexall splint, and I was wondering if anyone knows how they work.

It's basically rolled up into a cylinder with shrink wrap.  It looks like there is a roll of cling-wrap in the middle.  I would test it out myself, but it's like $10 plus shipping, and I'm not sure if it's reusable.

It looks like this:






Thanks!


----------



## eggshen (Sep 27, 2007)

SAM splint more like. Way resusable, less blood of course.

Cheers
Egg


----------



## seanm028 (Sep 27, 2007)

eggshen said:


> SAM splint more like. Way resusable, less blood of course.
> 
> Cheers
> Egg



Copy that.  Thanks.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 27, 2007)

They're great, but expensive.  It's a sam splint, and is pretty useful.  Unfortuantely I've never seen one used in the field.  There are many cheaper alternatives out there.


----------



## davis513 (Sep 27, 2007)

The following link will show you the correct way to use the splint.

http://www.sammedical.com/samsplint_brochure.pdf


----------



## Gbro (Sep 27, 2007)

The Sam splint is a good one to carry in a personal kit.
We get them as door prizes at EMS conferences.

Mr. Davis links us to the info on the design use of this handy splint.

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but without a rig full of handy supply's,
What do you use to deal with an ankle injury?


----------



## reaper (Sep 27, 2007)

They are great for minor injuries. we use them all the time on our trucks.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 27, 2007)

Great splint for Colle's fxr or lower fxr with gross deformity. Personally I use maybe two for better stability. For ankle fxr. which is usually a bad sprain, I use a pillow or blanket made into a U shape and tape around. Thus, making a "stirrup" type splint.

R/r 911


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 27, 2007)

pillow and tape for the ankle is my favortite too


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 27, 2007)

This type of splint is great for wrist/forearem fractures, they work really well for pedi patients!


----------



## Gbro (Sep 27, 2007)

> Ridryder911
> For ankle fxr. which is usually a bad sprain, I use a pillow or blanket made into a U shape and tape around. Thus, making a "stirrup" type splint.





> KEVD18
> pillow and tape for the ankle is my favortite too



Thanks, as that is my 1st choice also. the reason i asked is i transported a deformed ankle(was fractured) from a football game(high school) using a pillow, ice pack.
The ER Doc poped a head gasket. Guess he prefures air splints.
Wrote it off to him just having a bad day.


----------



## rgnoon (Sep 27, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Great splint for Colle's fxr or lower fxr with gross deformity. Personally I use maybe two for better stability. For ankle fxr. which is usually a bad sprain, I use a pillow or blanket made into a U shape and tape around. Thus, making a "stirrup" type splint.
> 
> R/r 911



Used the pillow technique just yesterday. Construction worker fell off his scaffolding from quite a height. C/O head/back pain and R ankle pain. Pillow worked like a charm.


----------



## certguy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Sam Splints*

Sam splints are great in that you can bend and mold them practically any way you need . In my gear I carry 2 , however , there are 2 drawbacks to carrying them in your personal gear . !. price - if you can't get them back , they're expensive to replace . 2. You'd have to decontaminate after use . A far cheaper and more practicle alternative is to use cardboard splints . They're not as fancy , but can be easily cut and molded to suit the need and you don't have to worry about getting them back . Roll the cardboard to conform to the limb , add a little padding , and you're good to go . They don't have to be store bought . They can be cut from ordinary boxes , thus saving you more money . In my gear , I carry a former USFS hose pack full of them for MCI use . 

                         CERTGUY


----------

